# New look for TUG review pages!



## TUGBrian (May 19, 2020)

We have been working on the next version of the TUG review pages (tug2.com) and member only section and are close to finishing it up!

Here is a link to a page that displays the new format and we would like feedback/comments or any errors/issues you encounter when browsing this on your various devices such as phones and tablets and different web browsers!

Hope you all enjoy the new look, things have come a long way since 1993!









						Marriott Desert Springs Villas I classified listings | timeshare users group
					

Marriott Desert Springs Villas I Timeshare Resort in Palm Desert, CA User rating 9.12 with 145 reviews




					www.tug2.com


----------



## DaveNV (May 19, 2020)

My initial glance showed one error right off the bat:  The Tug logo in the upper left of the computer screen is cut off at the bottom.  I'm running Safari Version 13.1 (15609.1.20.111.8) on a MacBook Pro running MAC OS Catalina version 10.15.4.





I'll go look a bit deeper.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 19, 2020)

In the drop down for Help & Advice, every word is capitalized except the words "help and" on the first line.  To maintain continuity, these should probably be capitalized too.  It's the same thing under the Timeshare Marketplace tab, everything is capitalized except for "Permanent swap" and "How to place an ad."





Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 19, 2020)

When you click the Contact Us drop down, the text is off the left side of the screen.





Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 19, 2020)

The rest looks really nice.  Great work! 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 19, 2020)

In Chrome Version 81.0.4044.138 (Official Build) (64-bit) it looks fine, except for the spelling things mentioned above. The Contact Us drop down text is still off the left edge of the screen.

In Firefox 76.0.1 (64-bit) it looks just as it does in Chrome.





Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 19, 2020)

That's all I've got.  Hope this helps. 

Dave


----------



## slip (May 19, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> That's all I've got.  Hope this helps.
> 
> Dave


 
Man, you can tell who’s retired now.

Sorry, I had to Dave.


----------



## travelhacker (May 19, 2020)

The new site looks good. I like the refresh.  If you want some help with the css, here's a couple of things:

The address isn't showing up quite right because it's not a link (a tag). So it doesn't have the padding:




Notice how there is just padding for a tags?





Lots of ways to fix. Easiest would be to make it a link and maybe direct to a contact us page?

The contact us dropdown doesn't seem to be working, I don't think you need the right:0, if you turn it off in chrome, it displays ok. 






However, the best fix is probably to use "navbar" rather than navbar-right.

You have:

```
<ul class="nav navbar-nav navbar-right">
```

I would do:

```
<ul class="nav navbar-nav navbar">
```

Happy to look at anything else if you need it.


----------



## DaveNV (May 19, 2020)

slip said:


> Man, you can tell who’s retired now.
> 
> Sorry, I had to Dave.



Thats hilarious!   Actually, I did a lot of webpage editing in my job, so it's like going back to work.  Without the dress code. 

Dave


----------



## slip (May 19, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Thats hilarious!   Actually, I did a lot of webpage editing in my job, so it's like going back to work.  Without the dress code.
> 
> Dave



I was going to say and a retired IT guy to boot.


----------



## pedro47 (May 20, 2020)

DaveNW, you are just liked my retired Commander in a Chief; The English professor. The new review site looks good.

An AD pop up.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 20, 2020)

...and all the while, I thought @TUGBrian was going to say all pages are now sanitized after each viewing for our safety!


----------



## bbodb1 (May 20, 2020)

Now on a more serious note, @TUGBrian is it correct to assume this revision is geared primarily toward making better use of space on phones and portable devices? 

I ask that because on my browser (on my home computer) there is a LOT more white space on the screen.  If that is part of making the website more useful across a variety of platforms, I understand the direction you're taking.  My TUG use is primarily on my home computer - rarely on a portable device - but that may not be the typical profile anymore. 

Regardless, the new design looks sharp and is easily readable.  I do not see anything confusing and I like how the 7 clickable boxes are now more prominent - more easier to read.  

Looks great, Brian!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 20, 2020)

yes, the trend just like with everything is to make sites more mobile friendly.  are actually now more folks accessing all TUG websites via "non desktops" these days

thanks for the feedback!  ill forward on to the developers to get those items sorted!  please keep posting here if you find anything else!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 20, 2020)

Fixes have been applied to most if not all of the feedback above!  please let us know if more issues arise!


----------



## Breezy52 (May 21, 2020)

The site is excellent ~ very user friendly ~ Thank you!


----------



## amluckau (May 23, 2020)

I would prefer scrolling thru rvws rather click & close each one individually.


----------



## sue1947 (May 23, 2020)

amluckau said:


> I would prefer scrolling thru rvws rather click & close each one individually.



Can you add something in the list of reviews indicating unit size?  It could be something like adding a 0,1, 2 etc in the summary at the beginning of the description if there isn't room for a separate column?   For resorts like DSI with 86 reviews, being able to sort through the reviews is more important.  

I like to scroll through as well, but mostly to find the reviews that match the size unit I am looking for.  When reading the reviews, I want to know, in order:  what the unit is like, what the resort is like and then things to do in the area.  Reading a review of a studio when I need a 2 BR or vice versa isn't as useful.  

In addition, the date of the review is kind of useful, but what I am more interested in is date of visit.  Most of the time, those 2 dates will be very close.   So if you needed room to include the unit size, maybe get rid of the date of review?  

Sue


----------



## TUGBrian (May 23, 2020)

will discuss these items to see what can be done.


----------



## stan0832 (May 25, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> We have been working on the next version of the TUG review pages (tug2.com) and member only section and are close to finishing it up!
> 
> Here is a link to a page that displays the new format and we would like feedback/comments or any errors/issues you encounter when browsing this on your various devices such as phones and tablets and different web browsers!
> 
> ...


I would add up front the exchange companies affiliated with the resort:  RCI, II, etc


----------



## TUGBrian (May 25, 2020)

it shows the RCI and or II codes at the very top right next to the resort name.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 2, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> We have been working on the next version of the TUG review pages (tug2.com) and member only section and are close to finishing it up!
> 
> Here is a link to a page that displays the new format and we would like feedback/comments or any errors/issues you encounter when browsing this on your various devices such as phones and tablets and different web browsers!


The new pages are outstanding.  

My input isn't specific to the review pages; it's related to the resort tier throughout the site.  II added an "Elite" tier, but TUG still displays "Premiere" for those that were bumped to Elite.  As an example, I've attached the tier icons for MGC; it's an Elite resort on II, but reflected as a Premiere resort on TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 2, 2020)

we'd have to add an extra level, then manually go in and change the ones applicable.  ill see what can be done.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 16, 2020)

@TUGBrian any estimated date for the new pages?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 16, 2020)

i got a note saying we were ready to go over the weekend but ran into an issue with redirects from the old pages.  hopefully it wont take too long to sort out.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 27, 2020)

this is now live on the public site, please report any issues/feedback or errors you get when browsing the resort review pages here!

hope everyone enjoys the new look, we made a few additional changes based on member feedback and really like how it came out!






						Top Rated Timeshare Resorts
					

Top Rated Timeshare Resorts



					tug2.com


----------



## overthehill (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi, Brian, 
Over the past 20 years I have taken time to take photos of resorts and label many of the photos I submit to TUG. Checking a few resorts on the web site, most of the photos no longer appear which leads me to believe there's no point taking photos going forward. But I must admit we are winding down our WorldMark credits and using Home Away as a source for booking our vacations when planning to stay in one place for a week or more. 
We have enjoyed our relationship with TUG and believe you and your crew have done an excellent job improving TUG since taking over for your dad. The web site today is quite a change from when we first joined TUG in 1998 or 1999.
Thank you for continuing to offer timeshare owners an unbiased web site providing unedited commentary without developer influence.
Mark Beales
TUG Lifetime Member
Seattle


----------



## bjones9942 (Jun 27, 2020)

On my end, things aren't looking the way I imagine you are wanting them to.  Using Chrome Version 83.0.4103.116 (Official Build) (64-bit).

Clicking on a resort:  



takes me to this page:  



instead of the 'description' page as I'd imagine.  If I click on the 'xx reviews' button it also takes me to that page, even though I see it's pointing to a reviews link.

From there, clicking on the 'Description' button brings me here:




where you can see the TUG logo obscures whatever is behind it, and there are no descriptions.  Now you're saying, "ah ha!  you haven't logged in" ... which leads me to ask if you don't really want to present a 'please register or log-in' dialog?  Are the listings restricted to registered members, or can anyone see them?

I also find that with the logo that size, I am unable to click either on 'Description' or 'Ratings and Reviews'.  Selecting 'View Resort Images' redisplays the page - there is no message saying there aren't any photos for this resort.

I logged in, and the only change I saw was that there were bubbles with counts next to some of the selections now:




Same giant logo obstructing selections, and landing page that doesn't give descriptions.

I stopped there


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 27, 2020)

Try deleting cookies and temp files. I have the same build of Chrome on a Mac and don't see anything like that.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 27, 2020)

overthehill said:


> Hi, Brian,
> Over the past 20 years I have taken time to take photos of resorts and label many of the photos I submit to TUG. Checking a few resorts on the web site, most of the photos no longer appear which leads me to believe there's no point taking photos going forward. But I must admit we are winding down our WorldMark credits and using Home Away as a source for booking our vacations when planning to stay in one place for a week or more.
> We have enjoyed our relationship with TUG and believe you and your crew have done an excellent job improving TUG since taking over for your dad. The web site today is quite a change from when we first joined TUG in 1998 or 1999.
> Thank you for continuing to offer timeshare owners an unbiased web site providing unedited commentary without developer influence.
> ...



we dont ever remove photos from a resort review page unless specifically requested by a member or resort staff...and in every one of those cases it was due to the photo in question being completely out of date etc related to a room renovation/upgrade/etc and did not accurately reflect the current resort itself.

otherwise, they would never get removed.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 27, 2020)

believe that costa de oro resort is having issues with formatting as no photo is available.

will send this over to get sorted out.  until then, if you want to poke around stick with resorts that have uploaded photos (which should be the vast majority)


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 27, 2020)

issues should be corrected now!  sorry about that!


----------



## abbekit (Jun 28, 2020)

I can’t get to the actual the reviews, my page still looks like the example posted above.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 28, 2020)

what page in particular looks like the one above?  can you provide a link?


----------



## abbekit (Jun 28, 2020)

Looks like this on my iPad (Safari).  However I was able to get some resort reviews to work. 









						Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk classified listings | timeshare users group
					

Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk Timeshare Resort in Honolulu, HI User rating 8.67 with 27 reviews




					www.tug2.com
				







bjones9942 said:


> On my end, things aren't looking the way I imagine you are wanting them to.  Using Chrome Version 83.0.4103.116 (Official Build) (64-bit).
> 
> Clicking on a resort:
> View attachment 22589
> ...


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 28, 2020)

so just that single page?

please post up links to any review pages that are not loading so we can figure out whats causing it!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 28, 2020)

fixed the waikiki resort page, please let me know if anyone finds others like that!


----------



## missyrcrews (Jul 1, 2020)

Two things...one that is a carryover from the old format, and one that has appeared from the new.

The carryover is the way that the reviews are ordered.  I like to see the "new" reviews...so I generally only look at the top of the list.  The problem is that in that list, the reviews are ordered by the date the trip was taken, rather than the date the review was submitted.  This means that I miss reviews of places that I might not search for any other way.  

Secondly, I like to know who submitted the review.  It helps me frame my take on it.  If someone is reviewing an independent resort, but I know they only own Marriotts or some such, then I might take the review a little differently.    It helps me determine author's bias, if you will.  Now, I'm only seeing numbers at the bottom of the review.  

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 1, 2020)

members have the option to display their login ID or not on reviews.  it has always been this way.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jul 1, 2020)

missyrcrews said:


> Secondly, I like to know who submitted the review. It helps me frame my take on it. If someone is reviewing an independent resort, but I know they only own Marriotts or some such, then I might take the review a little differently.  It helps me determine author's bias, if you will. Now, I'm only seeing numbers at the bottom of the review.





TUGBrian said:


> members have the option to display their login ID or not on reviews.  it has always been this way.


I agreed to have my username displayed. My username was displayed on the previous format, but the new review format lists my TUG #.  I didn't change any settings.  All the reviews I clicked on displayed member #, not username. I presume the username option was toggled or ignored when you cutover to the new pages.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 1, 2020)

interesting, ok ill pass this along!  thanks!


----------



## NiteMaire (Jul 1, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> interesting, ok ill pass this along!  thanks!


It gets even more interesting.  If I go to "My TUG / Settings" then "My Reviews" I see my username at the bottom of each review. If I get to the reviews by searching for a resort, then I see my member #.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 4, 2020)

Ok.  I selected a resort from the list presented after clicking on México and then Acapulco.  First, the wrong location is tagged on the map - I moved it and placed the actual resort in the lower right corner (it's the two buildings to the right of the funky shaped hs hotsson hotel).





Then I clicked on the 'View Resort Images (7)' button.  This is what I get:





Sorry to be the bearer of bad news!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 4, 2020)

we can edit the gps coordinates manually if google loaded some other resort instead...the international ones are especially tricky in how they all have different formats for city/state/zip vs US based ones, so we put in a way to manually enter the actual gps coordinates.

i just updated it, so let me know if it shows properly, as well as forward the image issue on to the dev team.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 5, 2020)

this should be fixed, as well as any other resort that had that same situation (no default photo was selected)


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 21, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> we can edit the gps coordinates manually if google loaded some other resort instead...the international ones are especially tricky in how they all have different formats for city/state/zip vs US based ones, so we put in a way to manually enter the actual gps coordinates.
> 
> i just updated it, so let me know if it shows properly, as well as forward the image issue on to the dev team.



Brian, looks like the property location is working however this resort no longer comes up if you select 'México --> Acapulco'.  You can search for the resort name, and it will show - but it's missing from a location search.  Playa Acapulco Beach at Playa Suites  (RCI #520).


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 21, 2020)

should be fixed, that resort was not assigned to mexico-Acapulco region and it is now.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 5, 2020)

someone just pointed out a ton of wonky looking ads on mobile devices, I hope we have cleared up this significant issue to improve the browsing experience of all members and guests when on the tug2.com side of things!

this change might take a bit of time to propagate across the site as its a google setting, vs something embedded in the site.  please let me know if you still see full page/wonky looking ads when browsing the review section on a mobile device after a few hours or so.


----------

